# Samba without eth0?

## HogRider

What changes are required to start samba without eth0?  I tried commenting out the depend's, but it still fails if eth0 is down.

samba will load manually (smb -D, nmbd -D), but I'd prefer to call it from the  rc* scripts.

FYI, I store Lotus Notes files for my VMware session on the host system.

Thanks, Mike

----------

## lx

Change the /etc/init.d/samba script remove the "need net" option, think that should fix it, well it should if you can just load smb and nmbd.

Cya lX

note: rc-update add samba default

----------

## HogRider

Already removed all depend's

```
# depend() {

#       need net

#       use cupsd

# }

```

Still fails.

Any other suggestions?

----------

## lx

Ooops my mistake, sorry sorry, didn't read your post properly. Do smbd and nmdb (manually starting) spit out any messages ?.  Should think starting-deamon bla bla ain't different from doing smdb -D . What is the output of running (if any) 

```
smbd -D; echo $?
```

You could replace the lines with smbd -D and nmdb -D, then use pkill smdb to stop the process.

I can't help, I can't just turn off networking, sry lX

----------

## mksoft

On what interfaces do you want it to bind if you don't have eth0 ? ppp or vmware's modules maybe ?

Sometime samba bombs if it can't find the interface to bind o. You can set the interfaces to bind on in /etc/samba/smb.conf.

----------

## metalhedd

I don't mean to start a flame war but AAARGHHHHHHH!!!!! I *HATE* LOTUS NOTES!!!!!!!!!! Its absolute worst program I've ever been forced to use.  in fact I managed to find a website to back up this hatred of mine.

http://www.iarchitect.com/lotus.htm

heres a snippet for those too lazy to click (The site is called the User-Interface hall of shame)

'We wish we found IBM's Lotus Notes a long time ago. This single application could have formed the basis for the entire site. The interface is so problematic, one might reasonably conclude that the designers had previously visited this site, and misread "Hall of Shame" as "Hall of Fame". Lotus Notes 4.6 contains almost every example of inefficient design illustrated thoughout the entire Hall of Shame site'

now, I'm not sure what you use Notes for, but if you're an admin and force your users to use it.... gawd do I ever pity them...

</rant>

----------

## HogRider

Both smbd & nmbd operate in daemon mode when started manually.  It's the script which fails.  Currently, I've patched my system to check the state of the pcmcia card, and substitute a 192.* address when offline.  It's clumsy, but it works.

BTW, part of the issue is the ongoing requirement of eth0 for all of these services.  I'm often switching between eth0, ppp0, and tr0 (I know), and I'm forced to reconfigure these scripts prior to working.  This applies to samba, cups, squid, inetd, etc.

Yes, I'm binding to vmware's modules primarily, to support my Notes/VPN issues.  As far as squid, inetd, etc, I use them to authenticate to IIS servers on client sites (saves repeat authentications).

And MetalHedd, I'm forced to use Lotus Notes, I work for their parent company.  

<rant_reply>

With that disclaimer in place, I find Notes good for somethings, and cumbersome for others.  Notes is designed to support collaboration, which it does well, particularly for mobile people such as myself.  I can replicate copies of any group discussion with ease, and work offline to manage documents, information, and replies.  Email is another story.  Yes, the interface could use some polishing (overhaul?)   :Confused:   Most of what I read at the link you provided is dictated by the designers at each client, and therefore out of Lotus' hands, and some of them are intended functions to support specific needs.  A few of them are users misdirection/error (why use local replicas in an office enviroment?), and a couple, such as saving drafts and text properties are areas that need the overhaul.  We could debate the functions if you like (with the agreement, no flaming), but I actually use most of them, and I've already stated Notes is overkill and cumbersome for straight email. </rant_reply>

----------

## metalhedd

actually I only use it for email I've never seen any of its other features so I wouldn't be well equipped enough to debate it.  I just know that i hate using it  :Smile: 

----------

